# We're back, and with a new addition to the family



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Haven't been on here in a while! Just started checking the forum again a few days ago, I sure missed seeing pictures of all the cute doggies in the forum:wub:.

This is Lily (Shih-tzu), she's now permanently staying with us! One of the last posts I made on here was about her and Cici being best friends, well now they get to live together. Lily's parents had to move out of their apartment, and they were not able to find a place to rent that allowed dogs . They were going to give her away to a lady, but just two days with her and she gave her back to her parents because she didn't know how to potty train her or what to do about her crying at night because she missed them. So we took her in our home, it's been about 3-4 months now. She's officially potty trained, she's getting used to sleeping in her little bed at night (she used to sleep on the floor), and goes to the spa with Cici every 5 weeks.

The real owner in this house is my older sister, she just fell in love with her because she's really cuddly, we just share some responsibilities but she's in charge of her vet visits and licencing.

3 doggies in the house now, my Cici, my sister's service dog Kiko, and now my other sister's dog Lily.















































I wanted to quickly mention that Cici is doing sooo much better with walking and not rushing in front of me or pulling too much on the leash:wub:, I'm also really proud of her being able to meet new people that come over to our house. She still reacts/barks to people on the street, but is much better when it comes to people that visit. 


I hope everyone is doing well!! Feel free to leave your fluff's pics in reply:wub::chili:


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

How sad about the couple not being able to take her with them but I'm glad you were able to take her in. im at the point where if my dad asked to move somewhere and pets weren't allowed, I'd probably throw a kid tantrum or something lol I'd refuse to move, my misty is like family now and its so hard to think about letting her go do to housing issues:/
She's so ADORABLE by the way! And so is your Cici


----------



## MrsRat (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh my - they are just beautiful!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy you were able to take Lily in.....so sad her parents had to give her up. Looks like Cici and Lily are best friends. They both are adorable!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Lily is absolutely adorable:wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Glad to see you back! And oh my, Lily is adorable!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww lily is sooo cute! So glad you were able to take her, and Cici has a permanent playmate!!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

They are both so cute!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds like it all worked out for the best. Lily is darling!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lily is adorable! I love Shih Tsus!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome back, Nora. :chili::chili: What an adorable addition to your family. :wub::wub: I love Lily's face. I know that she and Cici will end up being best friends. I feel sorry for the family who couldn't take her. With the way the economy's been the past few years, many people have been forced into places that have rules like this. So glad you could come to their aid. And happy that Cici's training is going well. You can read up on threads here on reactivity and see if you can find some tips for outside. So glad you're back. What kind of dog is your sister's service dog? Would love to see a photo of her/him too


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Lily is so precious!! Looks like CiCi just loves having her buddy with her all the time now! It's sad her parents gave her up. But I'm glad she wound up in your family!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

OMD she is dog darn cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*What A Beauty You Are. Great Family!!!!!*
*Congrats!!!!*
*Nickee**


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

So happy that Cici gets to live with her BFF! Lily is a doll. I love Shih Tzus!!!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Lily is so cute! Glad you were able to give her a home!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi Nora! Glad that you're back  Cici is so cute and so is her new sister!!! I'm so glad everything has worked out well with Cici's behavior- I know how stressed you were for her. Cici and Lilly must get a lot of attention when you go out!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

iLoveMisty said:


> How sad about the couple not being able to take her with them but I'm glad you were able to take her in. im at the point where if my dad asked to move somewhere and pets weren't allowed, I'd probably throw a kid tantrum or something lol I'd refuse to move, my misty is like family now and its so hard to think about letting her go do to housing issues:/
> She's so ADORABLE by the way! And so is your Cici


Yeah I was really sad when I found out :/. We would babysit her for them when they had to work all day, so we all became attached to her. It's really difficult to find apartments in this area that allow dogs, I actually don't think they have any that do, except the ones they lived in when they got Lily, but they had to leave because they missed a payment.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

MrsRat said:


> Oh my - they are just beautiful!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Zoe's Mom88 said:


> So happy you were able to take Lily in.....so sad her parents had to give her up. Looks like Cici and Lily are best friends. They both are adorable!





lynda said:


> Lily is absolutely adorable:wub:





Bailey&Me said:


> Glad to see you back! And oh my, Lily is adorable!!





Furbabies mom said:


> Aww lily is sooo cute! So glad you were able to take her, and Cici has a permanent playmate!!





luvsmalts said:


> They are both so cute!





MoonDog said:


> Sounds like it all worked out for the best. Lily is darling!





Ladysmom said:


> Lily is adorable! I love Shih Tsus!



Yes they never get tired of playing together! . Lily was a little over weight when we got her, and now since they're always running around I think she's getting a bit more in shape. She used to not be able to jump on the sofa, she would just make it half way and crash on the seat lol, but now she can jump with Cici :chili:.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Welcome back, Nora. :chili::chili: What an adorable addition to your family. :wub::wub: I love Lily's face. I know that she and Cici will end up being best friends. I feel sorry for the family who couldn't take her. With the way the economy's been the past few years, many people have been forced into places that have rules like this. So glad you could come to their aid. And happy that Cici's training is going well. You can read up on threads here on reactivity and see if you can find some tips for outside. So glad you're back. What kind of dog is your sister's service dog? Would love to see a photo of her/him too


It is really sad . The night they were moving out and I went to pick her up, the mommy was crying, and her husband was just trying to be manly and pretend he was busy, but I think he was just trying to not get emotional. They come pick her up once a week though, and get to spend the whole day with her at the park or going on walks and stuff . I think Lily likes that.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

lmillette said:


> Lily is so precious!! Looks like CiCi just loves having her buddy with her all the time now! It's sad her parents gave her up. But I'm glad she wound up in your family!!





maltese manica said:


> OMD she is dog darn cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Yogi's Mom said:


> *What A Beauty You Are. Great Family!!!!!*
> *Congrats!!!!*
> *Nickee**





babycake7 said:


> So happy that Cici gets to live with her BFF! Lily is a doll. I love Shih Tzus!!!





Oakley Jackson said:


> Lily is so cute! Glad you were able to give her a home!



Hehe they love to cause trouble together. I really need to record them playing, I find it really funny when they play tug o war, and Kiko is the "referee" because he barks and jumps around whenever one of them loses:HistericalSmiley:.



hoaloha said:


> Hi Nora! Glad that you're back  Cici is so cute and so is her new sister!!! I'm so glad everything has worked out well with Cici's behavior- I know how stressed you were for her. Cici and Lilly must get a lot of attention when you go out!


Yes it was a very stressful situation! But I received so much help from this forum and took everyone's advice. It's less stressful now but we're still a working progress .


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Welcome back, Nora. :chili::chili: What an adorable addition to your family. :wub::wub: I love Lily's face. I know that she and Cici will end up being best friends. I feel sorry for the family who couldn't take her. With the way the economy's been the past few years, many people have been forced into places that have rules like this. So glad you could come to their aid. And happy that Cici's training is going well. You can read up on threads here on reactivity and see if you can find some tips for outside. So glad you're back. What kind of dog is your sister's service dog? Would love to see a photo of her/him too


He's a Yorkie, here's a picture of them both .


IMG_0483aaaresized by Naraly05, on Flickr


I'll have to find or take a close up picture of him, I couldn't find one on this computer but we have several of him on another.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Nora, congrats on your new family member! She is adorable, like your other dogs. 

I'm curious--what service does your sister's dog provide? I've never heard of a service Yorkie before!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> Hi Nora, congrats on your new family member! She is adorable, like your other dogs.
> 
> I'm curious--what service does your sister's dog provide? I've never heard of a service Yorkie before!


I'm not really sure what she has him listed as or anything like that, but I think first she got him as a therapy dog as recommended by her therapist because of her depression for being handicapped, and now he helps her out throughout the day, helps her pickup things that she drops and he stand up on his back legs to give to her, lets her know when a car pulls up to the drive way or when the mailman is here because she is sometimes mostly in her room and doesn't hear the door. Mostly he provides emotional support I think, but he is allowed in stores, restaurants, and on her lap on the plane, etc. 

I also used to think service dogs were just for large breeds, but I've come to found even chihuahuas can be service dogs! (they can alert the person or whoever is around if his/her owner is about to have a heart attack, some kind of pain, a seizure, or anything like that). Oh and this Yorkie also lets her know when she needs to go rest, like a "warning" that her sciatica is about to start hurting. Dogs are wonderful:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey Nora, we missed you!
Your family is growing & such a cute addition!
I do feel heavy hearted for Lily's family. I can't imagine what I would do in this situation, but I know I would suffer. It is good that she gets to go out w/them one day a week.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

BellaNotte said:


> I also used to think service dogs were just for large breeds, but I've come to found even chihuahuas can be service dogs! (they can alert the person or whoever is around if his/her owner is about to have a heart attack, some kind of pain, a seizure, or anything like that). Oh and this Yorkie also lets her know when she needs to go rest, like a "warning" that her sciatica is about to start hurting. Dogs are wonderful:wub:


That is so great! :wub:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Nora, this is great news! How cute is Lily. I love her cute, cute face. It's great to hear she gets along so well with CiCi. 

I'm happy to hear she's doing so much better with the reactive issues. All your hard work is paying off. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

What cuties!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Hey Nora, we missed you!
> Your family is growing & such a cute addition!
> I do feel heavy hearted for Lily's family. I can't imagine what I would do in this situation, but I know I would suffer. It is good that she gets to go out w/them one day a week.


Oh I missed everyone here too and the fluffs too of course . It is really sad  I was literally speechless when my boyfriend told me about them having to let her go, and he didn't even ask me if we could keep her because he assumed we couldn't since we have a vey tiny home and already 2 dogs, and my mom likes dogs but she's not a huge fan of having multiple dogs. But I told my mom right away and she was also touched by what was happening and without asking her she asked me to tell them that she can live with us. Deep down she really loves them even though she tries to hide it LOL, after we got her she had me order Lily a bed just like Cicis and some cute little dresses. 

Doggy love is so contagious!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> Nora, this is great news! How cute is Lily. I love her cute, cute face. It's great to hear she gets along so well with CiCi.
> 
> I'm happy to hear she's doing so much better with the reactive issues. All your hard work is paying off.
> 
> ...



Yes me too! She has such huge eyes! She can really get away with anything once you lock eyes with her haha. 
Aw thanks I'm happy and proud of Cici for all we've been through together . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Both Lily and Cici are soooo cute!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------

